# Need help with this paking lot



## FRANLANDRY1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just need a ball parking price per storm like 0-3,3-6,6-12,12+ JUST INSIDE ALL THE LINES THAT I PUT IN THE IMAGE


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Would you like us to type out the proposal as well?

How about deliver it for you?

Or, you could determine your production capabilities, your hourly rate based on your overhead, labor and profit and then figure it out from there. 

Just saying....... 

PS Beat ya hydro   :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Wtf is a _paking_ lot. LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yankee Stadium cost $1.5B. Of course that's a big ballpark, so that number may be higher than you need.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;819339 said:


> What is a _paking_ lot. LOL


He's from Mass. They use fewer "R"s then we do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;819341 said:


> Yankee Stadium cost $1.5B. Of course that's a big ballpark, so that number may be higher than you need.


I just wet myself. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

do you want me to plow it too, and just sent you the check?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

After we bid it, stake it, plow it, salt it then bill it he could at least throw in the stamp! You guys crack me up! :laughing::laughing::laughing: My guess $35.00 or at least thats what it would go for here. Damn lowballer's.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

This theard is going no where fast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;819339 said:


> Wtf is a _paking_ lot. LOL


What do you expect? He's from Mass, they don't know how to pronounce the letter 'R' over there, even though they do have it on their keyboards.   :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Based on two trucks, a 09 wrangler with a snoway mega vee and 45 degree scoop wings and a 96 half ton Chevy pickup with a blizzard 811, two skid steers one a Bobcat T300 with a 12 foot avalanche pusher and the other a Mustang 180 with a Hiniker C blade. All the trucks carrying Saltdogg hitch mount SUV spreaders, and four guys with the new Shoveldogg shovels, I would estimate 30 minutes work inculding salting.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

0-3,3-6,6-12,12+

Ok Ill give it a shot. 

0-3 $1.00 to $500.00

3-6 $2.00 to $1000.00

6-12 $4.00 to $2000.00

12+ your safe at around $5.00 to 10000.00

Keep in mind these are prices based on my area and are just a ball park and if you pick a # from my low to my high # you will be in it to win it .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Scott's;820129 said:


> 0-3,3-6,6-12,12+
> 
> Ok Ill give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Freakin' lowballer. :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> Freakin' lowballer.


You bet, Im getting good at it. :laughing:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Clapper&Company;819969 said:


> This theard is going no where fast.


Looks like about a 10 pizza lot right Clap?

Extra pepperoni to cover any additional stakes.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

B&B;820222 said:


> Looks like about a 10 pizza lot right Clap?
> 
> Extra pepperoni to cover any additional stakes.


That would depend if your ordering a super supreme or the just cheese.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

was gonna say you guys ae being hash but since hes got thee posts and they ae all bout picing he should maybe do some homewok instead of asking us to do it fo him. that being said mpls thats about $360 to clea 1-4"


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

terrapro;820236 said:


> That would depend if your ordering a super supreme or the just cheese.


Thats right B&B.... Order of Bread Sticks for the walks


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;820222 said:


> Looks like about a 10 pizza lot right Clap?
> 
> Extra pepperoni to cover any additional stakes.


Yes, but is it delivery.......................or Digerno's (SP?) :waving:


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Why wouldn't a moderator just clear the thread? problem solved.
I also enjoy participating to other threads eight years ago; and for the record,I do check the dates; sometimes nice enjoy the additional sarcasm from others. oh well... enough typing, move on


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

:laughing: thanks for the comedy relief 2nite guys, I needed it....although now my stomach is getting sore and I havent even made it through the rest of the recent posts.....it's always fun when you see the title of a thread saying "how do you bid snow work, tell me now!"


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowtime1;820568 said:


> Why wouldn't a moderator just clear the thread?


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snowman55;820244 said:


> was gonna say you guys ae being hash but since hes got thee posts and they ae all bout picing he should maybe do some homewok instead of asking us to do it fo him.


I was going to fix the spelling, then I got it LOL

To the OP, and anyone else that thinks we are being harsh, picking on new people, don't want to help with pricing, etc, you are mistaken.

All of the users are can be very helpful. But the OP needs to do _some_ legwork, and show a little courtesy. He clearly did not look at any of the recent pricing threads. If he had, he would provided at least the following:

Square footage/acreage. Are we supposed to scale that out?
Service requirements. Pricing is different for - never more than two inches vs. have it clean before we open.
Hours of operation. 24/7 is more demanding than 8-5 M-F
Proposed equipment to be used. Doesn't impact the value of snow removal to the customer, but does help estimate production times (if we know the previously mentioned stuff)
Treatment requirements - Salt, sand, no treatment
Any other special considerations. Shoveling, hauloff, etc.

Starting a thread with "Need help....." is not polite. YELLING AT US IS IRRITATING.

Next time try something like "I would appreciate if you could look at this and tell me if my numbers make sense......"


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

amen 2cor. we will help out but come on i have my own guys to train from scratch.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

$275-$350, hows that grab ya?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JeffNY;821013 said:


> $275-$350, hows that grab ya?


Better than $1.5B


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;819970 said:


> What do you expect? He's from Mass, they don't know how to pronounce the letter 'R' over there, even though they do have it on their keyboards.


Just what do you mean by that, Mahk? :laughing:

Just to make up for that insult to us MA guys, you owe me a beah


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GPS;826414 said:


> Just what do you mean by that, Mahk? :laughing:
> 
> Just to make up for that insult to us MA guys, you owe me a beah


Be happy to. 

'Bout time someone caught that.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Not only do we drop the "R", were a little slow here, too :laughing::laughing:


----------

